

Spaces destroy the planet - peterbraden
http://peterbraden.co.uk/article/space-infidel
A response to the coding horror article.
======
ars
Funny, except it doesn't take "7kWh to move 1Gb" locally, or in an internal
network. Or even on the internet!

7kWh costs about $1 and there is no way it costs that much to send a GB.

~~~
jacoblyles
Even if it were correct, you'd have to be a very emotion-based thinker to
worry about the effects of a lousy 409 cars on the planet.

------
invisible
Let the record note that I am a tab fan. Hey, `Python` thinks it makes sense
too...

------
nazgulnarsil
under what circumstance is a space block better than a configurable tab?

~~~
mynameishere
It doesn't matter which you choose. Trivial. Unless you choose to use a mix of
both, and then you have a catastrophe. Once everyone agrees vehemently to
avoid mixing them, it begs the question "Which to use then?" That this
question _be answered_ is extremely significant, though which answer you get
is meaningless. This is like the question, "What's the meaning of life?"
Doesn't matter, as long as you can eventually put it aside.

Trouble is, every single person with access to a keyboard has absolute veto
power over that, leaving us with a volatile problem.

